# Looking Into Adoption Help??



## DSemcho

So me and my DH had a fertility appointment today. We're stationed overseas in Turkey so all that stuff is a lot cheaper than in the states, but it's still more than we can afford on a gamble. After all the tests, exam, medications and 1 round of IVF we'd spend about $5k and DH doesn't want to unless it guarantees us a child. So he is willing to look into adoption finally. However, I don't know where to begin looking. And I'm not sure what the price range will be either. Please help me!


----------



## karenh

Good luck trying to adopt while over seas. It can be done but it is hard. Adoption is really expensive, but not as big of a gamble as IVF. It is a tough journey though. The place I started was deciding wether we wanted to to domestice or international adoption. Domestic costs bewteen $20,000 and $40,000 and International is between $30,000 and $40,000. Those figures should be from start to finish including travel and lawyers. If you go through the state and adopt from foster care there is typicaly minimal to no fee. Once I decides which route to go then you start researching countries and agencies. We were going to adopt internationaly from Ethiopia but one thing after another led us to domestic infant adoption. There are agencies here that are cheaper, and if you qualify to adop with them then that would be a good way to go. I am adopting through LDS Family services, and I have a friend who is adopting through Catholic Charities. Basicly, I just started with a lot of research, followed my heart and the events that followed and found ourselves where we believe God led us. Good luck with your process. I hope it goes smoothly. Which state do you claim as home?


----------



## DSemcho

Honestly, I'm even scared to look into any kinda religious affiliated adoption services because my husband is Gnostic and I'm a Pagan. I'm scared that because of our personal religions that they wouldn't let us adopt a baby. I was looking into the foster program, but me and DH discussed it and we don't think we could take on caring for a child with special needs. But the only places I have found is the sites similar to adoptus.



And thank you sooooo much for responding!


----------



## karenh

I understand you hesitation looking into a religious agency. There a MANY other agencies that are not religous based. I have one friend going through the boys and girls aid, and another through open adoption and familiy services. You just have to start your research and find an agency that will be a good fit for you. It is importnant to trust who you will be working with. Feel free to ask any questions you have. I will help however I can.

I live in oregon so I searched adoption agencies in Oregon and I found a list or licensed adoption agencies here. That was a good starting place. It included domestic and international agencies.


----------

